

Inventor makes energy efficient stove - chaostheory
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-stoveguy28nov28,0,2680325,full.story?coll=la-home-business

======
Hexayurt
Hm. There are a lot of stoves to this general pattern. The electricity is only
a few watts and drives efficient combustion.

Here's one from an American firm: <http://www.woodgascampstove.com/>

Philips has one too:
[http://www.research.philips.com/newscenter/archive/2006/0602...](http://www.research.philips.com/newscenter/archive/2006/060227-woodstove.html)

The Hexayurt (<http://hexayurt.com>) infrastructure package specifies a stove
in this general class:

[http://files.howtolivewiki.com/TIDES%20-%20Hexayurt%20Infras...](http://files.howtolivewiki.com/TIDES%20-%20Hexayurt%20Infrastructure.pdf)

It'll be interesting to see if, when all is said and done, he's come up with
something new, though. None of these stoves reach the 95% level of efficiency
he was discussing in the article.

------
Tichy
"when the electricity goes out, she can't use the Turbococina because it needs
the fans to move air into the combustion chambers."

That sounds like a major deficiency to me. If the people have electricity, why
not just use an electric stove to begin with?

